# Started the system in the R



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Started the system in the R /////ALPINE*

After three years of wanting an R. I finally picked one up a couple of weeks ago. I'm installing Alpine and Tsunami product. Trying to get it done in time for the SoCalR32 GTG April 29th. For time reasons I won't be installing rear speakers or going off on the door panels. Just something simple on the doors for now. The system will consist of;
Alpine:
iDA-X001 (released around the end of the month)
TME-M740BT
NVE-N851A (old navi unit)
XMA-T200RF (XM)
PDX-1.1000
PDX-4.150
(1) SWX-1242D
the new SPX's (released around the end of the month)
Monkey Video half din DVD player
The PDX-4.150 will be bi-amped to the SPX's. The DVD player will also allow me to play cd's since my head unit doesn't have a cd player. 
This is what I've got done this weekend so far. The speaker box/amp rack will most likely change. I have an idea how I want it to look but I just need to figure it out and see if I like it.

Just added: 
SPX17MB-midbass speakers to make a 3-way in the front
SPR17LS-type R components for the rear
and a PDX-4.100 to drive them 


































_Modified by crnacnac at 6:38 AM 4-14-2007_


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

You looking to do some fiberglass in there?


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

You know it!! 
Time to sling some glass


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

I was working on my mag box and ran out of resin. Thanks for the reminder








looks good. Did you use a jigsaw for some of that? some of the cuts just looked kinda wavy.


----------



## Project A2 JTA (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

i love the attention to detail on your ///Alpine markings







looking good


----------



## EUR0FR3SH (Aug 25, 2006)

unless your worried about the ppl in the back and how they can hear the music then putting speakers in the back should be the last thing u worry about. all u need is that amp, the components in the front, a sick ass tune, and ur good to go!


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Yes I used a jigsaw, table saw and router. It's not as wavy in person as it is in some of the pics. This is still a rough mock up, nothing has been blocked yet. It might all change. I'll figure it all out by this weekend. I'm open to all critisism and or ideas. No hurt feelings here. I don't do this for a living, just a hobby.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

Well I got side tracked from the work in the trunk but I did get some stuff done. I did some work on my V1 remote display, mocked up and mounted the bluetooth/monitor. Sorry about the dark pics

























_Modified by crnacnac at 6:41 AM 4-14-2007_


_Modified by crnacnac at 6:44 AM 4-14-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

What kind of screen cage is that? It looks like the wrx lcd bezel


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

It's the Alpine TME-M740BT. All the mounting hardware came with it.










_Modified by crnacnac at 6:43 AM 4-14-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

ah cool


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

I love the V1 display. how'd you do it?


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (JettaGetUpandGo)*

I took two dummy plugs, zap-a-gapped them together, used a dremel tool to cut out a hole for the face of the display to fit inside the dummy plugs. Then I used 40/40, Marglss, Rage Gold (body filler) spot putty, lots of sanding, primer, more sanding, then finished with SEM (rattle can)


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R (crnacnac)*

V1 and switches installed. I relocated the E-flasher and defrost switches to the glove box. I installed an E-flasher switch cover/trim onto the ESP switch so I would still have instant access to ESP










_Modified by crnacnac at 6:45 AM 4-14-2007_


----------



## DJKeebler (Dec 6, 2001)

Lookin good! I lOVE the V1 installation. Very clean. Nice skillz.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (DJKeebler)*

Thanks for the props. I hope everything else turns out good like the V1 did.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R (crnacnac)*











_Modified by crnacnac at 6:48 AM 4-14-2007_


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Started the system in the R (crnacnac)*

You sir, have some serious skill.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Started the system in the R (JettaGetUpandGo)*

I take it the second hole is for the navigation unit?
How do you plan on attaching the four screws for climate control with a solid console, or are you making that a removeable cosmetic pannel? (does the electronic climate control even screw in place?)


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 1:36 PM 3-23-2007_


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R (pwnt by pat)*

Pat-
The middle hole is for the Alpine iDA-X001 iPod controller.
There will be no removable cosmetic panel. I just don't like the look of the "seams" I would rather spend the extra time so it looks really clean, one solid piece. The climatronic control panel will be attached from behind (it did attach with four screws). The front panel will be fixed. The units will be installed to the radio/dash "cage" first, then installed to the dash, then left and right side dash panel trims and finally center console. Well atleast thats the plans anyway. If not I'll just go 







then

















_Modified by crnacnac at 3:26 AM 3-24-2007_


_Modified by crnacnac at 1:54 AM 3-25-2007_


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R (crnacnac)*











_Modified by crnacnac at 6:50 AM 4-14-2007_


----------



## WonderBucket (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R (crnacnac)*

Holy Shnikies! This is some amazing work Jon! I can't wait to see the final project!!


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R (crnacnac)*











_Modified by crnacnac at 6:52 AM 4-14-2007_


----------



## Dr. Placebo (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Started the system in the R (crnacnac)*

Damn! You must love Alpine as much as me!







That's awesome. Keep up the good work. Also thanks for the heads up on the spx's.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R (crnacnac)*



















_Modified by crnacnac at 6:54 AM 4-14-2007_


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

damn man sick work, keep it up


----------



## rastaone (Apr 15, 2005)

wow that looks like a great project. i hope to see a lot of pics of the final product


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (crnacnac)*



















_Modified by crnacnac at 6:56 AM 4-14-2007_


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (crnacnac)*











_Modified by crnacnac at 6:57 AM 4-14-2007_


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (crnacnac)*











_Modified by crnacnac at 6:58 AM 4-14-2007_


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (crnacnac)*

Had a productive night tonight. I cut the back of the box out, made the sealed enclousure, attached the two piece side panels together. Then installed the side panels and box. I taped off the side panels where it meets the box with mixing sticks inbetween the two. When removed this will give me about 1/8" gap for suede and paint.
























http://www.glamisdunes.com/photopost/data/514/35DSC08758.JPG[/img


[I]Modified by crnacnac at 7:01 AM 4-14-2007[/I]


----------



## RP-1 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (crnacnac)*

I ain't got skillz......anymore!
You =


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (crnacnac)*

Here's what I got done today.
I wanted the side panels to flow into the sub enclousure smoothly. After I Marglassed over the two pieces with the mixing stick between them I sanded down until I broke through the tape. Now I have a clean transfer with enough gap for the suede and primer-paint-clearcoat.








dash polyprimed








box knocked down ready for Rage Gold









_Modified by crnacnac at 7:03 AM 4-14-2007_


_Modified by crnacnac at 7:04 AM 4-14-2007_


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (crnacnac)*

Lookin good man. Your takin your time and doing it right. The more time you spend on something the better it will turn out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silverstone18t (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (crnacnac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crnacnac* »_dash polyprimed











Love the dash work. Looks real clean and OEM in fit/finish.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (silverstone18t)*

Willing to pay money for an identical dash piece!
PM sent!


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (azsightsound)*

Now I'm rollin ghetto fabulous


















_Modified by crnacnac at 7:05 AM 4-14-2007_


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (azsightsound)*

azsightsound,
I can make whatever you want, after the SoCal R32 GTG April 29th. Need to finish my shiat first


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

_Modified by crnacnac at 7:06 AM 4-14-2007_


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

http://www.glamisdunes.com/photopost/data/514/35DSC08772.JPG[img]


[I]Modified by crnacnac at 7:07 AM 4-14-2007[/I]


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (crnacnac)*

The puzzle is complete. Just picked the newly released X001. Getting excited now


















_Modified by crnacnac at 7:08 AM 4-14-2007_


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (crnacnac)*

Oh great look what I did. I have to go FI now. I'm just teasing myself, but I had to install it and see what it looked like against the R cluster









I made this boost pod for my girlfriend's 1.8t Jetta










_Modified by crnacnac at 7:09 AM 4-14-2007_


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (crnacnac)*

four hours later of shaping, sanding, and many applications of body filler it is sanded smooth with 80g sand paper. Spot putty and more hours of sanding both dry and wet it will be ready to hand off to the body shop. 
Now to take a break and mock up the amp racks.










_Modified by crnacnac at 7:10 AM 4-14-2007_


----------



## sxyblktrbogti (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (crnacnac)*

You do some amazing work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Pm sent


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (crnacnac)*

Which pod is that? Do they make duals? I wonder if it could be used in conjunction with a dual column pod?
Wait, did you MAKE THAT TOO?










_Modified by azsightsound at 12:50 AM 4-2-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (azsightsound)*

he said that HE made it...
crnacnac, your work is very nice, but I don't like the look of the center console. just my thoughts though


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 3:44 AM 4-2-2007_


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (pwnt by pat)*

Always open to everyone's thoughts. It will just make it better next time around. What don't you like and how would you do it differently?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (crnacnac)*

I dunno. I think the console looks too busy. It's a small space. Perhaps if the center unit wasn't shaped or colored the way it is. I'm also kind of partial to the asthetics of the "frameing" of the center console units, the side bars and top and bottom piece. 
We'll sere when it's painted though. Today and tomorrow though I don't have to go to work until 4:00 so I'll be getting a lot done, I hope.
edit:
I do like the R'm rest.


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 9:39 AM 4-2-2007_


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (pwnt by pat)*

Gotcha.
"R'm rest" that's a good one








let's see some kicks


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (crnacnac)*

I'm getting pics now


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (crnacnac)*

that pod works well there. you should start a side business. you'd probably make a killing in the mkiv forums.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (kwalton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwalton* »_that pod works well there. you should start a side business. you'd probably make a killing in the mkiv forums.

Yeah. Ide buy one...


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (fishmando)*

Jigging up amp racks
Amp racks welded in place.
I will still have adjustments to fine tune the amp placement
http://www.glamisdunes.com/photopost/data/514/35DSC08783.JPG[img]
[IMG]http://www.glamisdunes.com/photopost/data/514/35DSC08785.JPG


_Modified by crnacnac at 7:11 AM 4-14-2007_


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (crnacnac)*

pics dead.. I want to see!!
Edit: Pics working again


_Modified by CMihalcheon at 8:24 AM 4-3-2007_


----------



## rastaone (Apr 15, 2005)

i like the enclosure and everything else youve done, but i dno how i feel about the amps sitting where they are right now..itd be nice to see them under some glass in the floor. it just looks weird hanging from the top


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (rastaone)*

I have to agree. 
Hey, doesn't it suck that I wanted to finish glassing my kicks today and didn't even getstarted? Funny story... hah


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (rastaone)*

Rastaone,
Perfect, that's what I was going for, wierd/different. I'm keeping access to a spare tire so no false floor. False floors remind me of the 80's (not that the 80's were bad) I had some good times in the 80's I dont' remember most of them








It looks different in person (3D)rather than in pics(2D)


_Modified by crnacnac at 7:51 AM 4-4-2007_


----------



## GomobileR32 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (rastaone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rastaone* »_ it just looks weird hanging from the top

I disagree. Even though my installs tend to be a bit more conservative, I think the 'floating' amp idea is nice and much more unique than just placing them in the floor, (plus the usefulness and practicality of the spare tire well also adds nicely) The key to doing that method is the wiring. Be as clever with the wiring as the mounts themselves and you got yourself a very nice install.








So far every step is correct and professional, and keeping it clean even during the process is very nice to see. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GomobileR32 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (GomobileR32)*

Oh, and BTW...I do have an issue with your mounting of your shifters in the front of your car, but that's not for this thread.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (GomobileR32)*

Props from the Man. Can't beat that


----------



## skatingzooyork (Mar 13, 2006)

I just found this thread and I have to say awesome work man! I keep telling myself to make the time to do something very similar to this and I think you just pushed be over the edge!
Can't wait to see the finished work!


----------



## ATM3222 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (skatingzooyork)*

Looking sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see it when it's done


----------



## GTI4ME (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

Are you going to be at the SoCal GTG? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks great just would love to see it person


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (GTI4ME)*

Yes, #69 on the sign up sheet. I'm working on my R every day so I can make it.

_Modified by crnacnac at 8:02 AM 4-5-2007_


_Modified by crnacnac at 1:01 AM 4-6-2007_


----------



## rastaone (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (crnacnac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crnacnac* »_Rastaone,
Perfect, that's what I was going for, wierd/different. I'm keeping access to a spare tire so no false floor. False floors remind me of the 80's (not that the 80's were bad) I had some good times in the 80's I dont' remember most of them








It looks different in person (3D)rather than in pics(2D)

_Modified by crnacnac at 7:51 AM 4-4-2007_

hmm yeah maybe it just looks weird when you look at it straight on..oh well.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for doing something different then. 
as far as access to the spare...how accessible is it? i got a flat a few months back and i had my enclosure pushed pretty far back but it took 4 guys to force the spare out because the enclosure was still partially sitting on it


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

Nothing new to show. The box and dash went to the body shop for paint. 
Today I got:
SPX17MB-midbass speakers to make a 3-way in the front
SPR17LS-type R components for the rear
and a PDX-4.100 to drive them









_Modified by crnacnac at 1:48 AM 4-7-2007_


_Modified by crnacnac at 7:12 AM 4-14-2007_


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

I mounted my cap today so far and removed quarter panel trim to mount the type R's. I had to start tac welding only half way through, ran out of argon







refill tommorow









































_Modified by crnacnac at 10:26 PM 4-8-2007_


_Modified by crnacnac at 7:12 AM 4-14-2007_


----------



## rastaone (Apr 15, 2005)

thats a huge cap. how many farads?


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (rastaone)*

It's a 12 farad


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

since I can't weld until I get some argon I decided to mount the type R's


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

Back to welding. Bracing up the amp racks


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

Man, that's something I gotta learn.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Yeah. It's nice to take a break from sanding. Amp/Cap racks sprayed with SEM trim black (flat) for the stealth look. Hopefully I will have some progress from the body shop tomorrow.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (crnacnac)*



















_Modified by crnacnac at 2:01 AM 4-12-2007_


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

Type R tweeters in C-pillar trim


----------



## GTI4ME (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

BUMP so I can see this in person


----------



## ATM3222 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (GTI4ME)*








me like


----------



## jettin123 (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (ATM3222)*

VERY NICE!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## savage200 (Feb 26, 2006)

VERY NICE WORK I love the construction of the box very nice work.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

Started on the wiring today.
Does anyone know what color and where to find the speed sense wire is? I need it for my navi.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

haha isn't ripping that harness out a BLAST? I have the same exact pile sitting in my garage.


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

wow......


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

What's the reason for taking the whole harness out? I always just wired around it.


----------



## ThatGuyRyan (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: (JettaGetUpandGo)*

Holy **** dude, you're definitely in it now








This is from Greg's D3 DIY

_Quote, originally posted by *GomobileR32* »_Next, we'll be scouring the countryside for that elusive animal known as the 'VSS', from Latin term for vehicle speed sensor.
The search begins behind the instrument cluster... *cue the ominous music*
Pulling out the cluster can be achieved by pulling out the little trim panel below it. Now, you can just pull it straight out and you may get lucky and not break its tabs, (trust me, I've seen people break them all the time) but since you have the lower dash removed already, you can reach up with a pick tool and pull on the little tabs that keep the locked in. (sorry guys, no pictures here as I forgot to take one) Once that panel is removed, you can access the two torx screws at the bottom that secure the cluster.
On the back of the cluster you'll see a blue connector and a green connector. They're released by moving the locking levers in a similar fashion as the radio's release arm. In the harness going to the Blue connector you'll be looking for a Blue/white stripe wire as seen here;








Solder ONLY, (not wrap, nor use ANY connectors on the VSS wire) The wire you'll be soldering on the Blue/White is the Pink wire from the D3. Run that down and back into the radio cavity, and VOILA!, you now have your speed sense wire done.
Another quick note here...The D3 will operate just fine without a speed sense wire. The wire however, will make the navigation function much faster and more accurately, so you're better off hooking it up.
Yet one more quick but important note (boy, these quick notes are getting annoying) DO NOT turn on your ignition while the cluster is unplugged. This causes a break in the CAN BUS chain and will trigger every fault known to man kind, (so many faults, the check engine light will be on in the Chevy parked next to your car). So unless you like your cluster looking like a Christmas tree on December 25th, leave your keys across the room.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (ThatGuyRyan)*

I can't take it any more. Just messing with you guys. This is a main wiring harness we replaced under warranty. 
For my V1 hidden display install I had to extend the emergency flasher and rear defroster switch to the glove box. I used this harness to grab the exact same wires to do the extension.


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (crnacnac)*































I used to think you knew what you were doing 'till I saw this pic! LOL, great joke, you should have let that one stew another day or two to screw with people. 
Looks like you're going 1st class the whole way, can't wait to see / hear it in person!


----------



## VTEC976 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (azsightsound)*

Great thread. I love the work and install. Great job!!!

Gabriel


----------



## silverstone18t (Aug 18, 2004)

hey Jon it did sem like a bit much harness to rip out just to install a system. nice joke, but if that was really my car I would have cried not laughed.


----------



## j-dub (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: (silverstone18t)*

Excelent work, can't wait to see this in person.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (j-dub)*

Gloomy day. No sun for the pic. I'll take a better one later.


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

looks amazing man, some great work, cant wait to see the finished product !


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (crnacnac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crnacnac* »_










Looks like your R just puked it's guts out.


----------



## SalemNHGreenGolf2 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*

Looking great, can't wait to see the finished result! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (crnacnac)*


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

I don't know how I like the gloss (I'm a sucker oem-look) but the work is awesome


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

ri-goddam-diculous


----------



## JayDiv (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (afinley)*

wowie, bump for more pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLuBaLz (Dec 5, 2005)

the dash looks good man, you deff. do good work. the only thing i would have done different is mold the screen in. but still looks awesome.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (BLuBaLz)*

Pat- I hear ya. I would like to see this ina SEM flat trim black for the OEM look. But this is my car and I wanted to take it one step further for the "guarantee to leave fingerprints look"








BluBalz-yes I did take the easy way out. The first thing I did was take the face plate off the monitor to glass it in. This monitor has a lot more to it than the TME-M750. With more time and effort it could have been done.


----------



## GTI4ME (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

Is she going to be ready for the GTG? I'm really looking forward to seeing in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (GTI4ME)*

My R will be ready but not done. Are they ever really done?
I was holding out as long as I could for the new SPX Pros but they wont' be out until next week so to hold me over I just installed a set of SPX-177R's. Nothing fancy to look at just installed in the factory speaker locations. I will make pods for the Pro's when I get them.
I also got the Alpine SPX-17MB (6 1/2") midbass. I won't start on the kicks until after the GTG.


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (crnacnac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crnacnac* »_My R will be ready but not done. Are they ever really done?


^^that's the only way to think 









GREAT install, i'm blown away http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (ElevatedGaze)*

Powered up for the first time. Better pics when dash is together.










_Modified by crnacnac at 7:32 AM 4-25-2007_


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (crnacnac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crnacnac* »_Powered up for the first time. Better pics when dash is together.









_Modified by crnacnac at 7:32 AM 4-25-2007_

can you get any better.. seriously


----------



## GTI4ME (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (crnacnac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crnacnac* »_My R will be ready but not done. Are they ever really done?









It will be great just to see what you have so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and I agree it should never be "done"


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (GTI4ME)*

Put in five hours after work tonight. Wiring loomed out, amps mounted to racks, rack securing bracket installed inside the box along with the 4.100 (tested at 157wx4) that will drive the midbass in the front kicks and the type R comps in the rear. No time to make the inside of the box pretty or fab the kicks before the GTG. Just concentrating on making some sound right now.


























_Modified by crnacnac at 6:46 AM 4-27-2007_


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

so yove got 3 pdx amps, and youre hiding one? i dont think i can visualize the final


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (afinley)*

1.1000 to single type X 12
4.150 bi-amped to SPX's in front soon to be SPX Pros
both of these amps will be "on top" of the enclousure
4.100 to midbass in front to make a 3-way and to type R's in rear Q-panels
this amp will eventually be shown through plexi by folding down the rear seats


----------



## littlewacker (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (crnacnac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crnacnac* »_My R will be ready but not done. Are they ever really done?



Only time i can think of when i was ever "done" with a car is when i sold it.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (littlewacker)*

finally made some sound yesterday. Finished under the hood except for a bracket for the batt fuse box. I didn't have time to suede the trunk floor like I planned and my friend won't be able to come over to dial in the system so I'm just going to run it as is for the GTG.


----------



## xhavokx (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

you should get one of these for the optima








it cleans things up real nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ccartelvr6 (Dec 22, 2006)

wow looks great, under the hood and the system http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Galvatron (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: Started the system in the R /////ALPINE (crnacnac)*

Cool build!
Where can I see some pics of the new Alpine type X comps?


----------



## newguy1o1 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

Your car looked awsome at the R g2g!


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (newguy1o1)*

Thanks. Wish I could've finished the trunk








The only pics of Alpine's SPX Pros are on the "Speaker" product index on Alpine's website. When you click on the link to pull up the speaker line up it still shows the old SPX's








I called Alpine and they said the Pros and Reference SPX's will be released in May


----------



## vwtoby (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: (GTI4ME)*

what material/filler are you using on the c pilars to blent the tweeters? rage?
awsome build


_Modified by vwtoby at 12:10 PM 5-5-2007_


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (vwtoby)*

I used Marglass then Rage Gold.
After thinking about the rear tweeter placement, I mean after a kick in the ass from Gomobile (just kidding Greg) The tweeters were moved back to factory location to stay on axis with midrange. I ended up installing the tweeter flush trim wrapped with grill cloth.


----------



## vwtoby (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

ahh...that makes more sense as for placement..any more pics?
where do you get your suede from?


----------



## vwbora1point8T (Apr 30, 2006)

hey, have any left over power cable? what gauge is that? im trying to do the "big3" mod. im located a stones throw from pasadena. Willing to buy. thanks!


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (vwtoby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtoby* »_ahh...that makes more sense as for placement..any more pics?
where do you get your suede from? 

More pics right now.
I get my suede from a place in downtown LA for $32.00/yard


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (vwbora1point8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbora1point8T* »_hey, have any left over power cable? what gauge is that? im trying to do the "big3" mod. im located a stones throw from pasadena. Willing to buy. thanks!

I ran out of 4g but still have a spool of 1/0 but I will be using this on my next job.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (crnacnac)*


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

the work is great, man. the gloss doesnt flow well. any other plans for gloss anywhere else?


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Plans for gloss black are the door midrange and tweeter pods. Midbass kicks-texture SEm flat trim black.
The trunk floor looks like ass, need to finish it.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

doorpods? Whatch ya' doin?

Hey, how's this for an idea. I've been tossing it around here... I'm not happy with my kicks "shape" so I'm thinking about building a pair of waveguides into the dash... sound like fun?


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

looks great all around. makes me think maybe alpines new HU isnt all bad


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_doorpods? Whatch ya' doin?

Hey, how's this for an idea. I've been tossing it around here... I'm not happy with my kicks "shape" so I'm thinking about building a pair of waveguides into the dash... sound like fun?

Doing something simple so I'm not looking at stock door panels.
Post some pics of the waveguides. I got to see that.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

great work man


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

Looks good man, I like the gloss too, but only because it came out so smooth. I'd do some of the other interior parts in gloss black to match it tho.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

cool cool. 

Yeah, I'm still tossing the idea around. We'll see.


----------



## vwtoby (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: (AbtSportsline)*

hows it sound?








tuned yet?


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (vwtoby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtoby* »_hows it sound?








tuned yet?

It sounds ok but could be better. Havn't added the front midbass kicks and no time alignment yet. Waiting for the new Imprint processor.


----------



## Galvatron (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

I have a similar set up in my 20th ae GTI. Type X comps front and rear, 10" type X sub running off a M1001 with a D300 head unit. I installed everything in 2004 when the type X subs first came out. Over all I like it, but it can *always* be better.
My install isn't quite as fancy as your though. I wanted a somewhat factory look and did a false floor install. Check it out...http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2067832


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (Galvatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Galvatron* »_I have a similar set up in my 20th ae GTI. Type X comps front and rear, 10" type X sub running off a M1001 with a D300 head unit. I installed everything in 2004 when the type X subs first came out. Over all I like it, but it can *always* be better.
My install isn't quite as fancy as your though. I wanted a somewhat factory look and did a false floor install. Check it out...http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2067832

Very nice work. 
I just hooked up the XM and DVD for my road trip next week to Lake Oswago (near Portland) The girlfriend will be happy which will make for a nicer trip


----------



## manjk (May 8, 2007)

* Standing Ovation that job is AMAZING and just well done all around u planned everything out and got it exactly how u wanted im honestly impressed for just one person doing that that is amazing


----------



## Platinum Dubber (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (manjk)*

Damn you did an amazing job. Trunch looks silly


----------



## Nintendo (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Platinum Dubber)*

I'm just amazed


----------



## rldowns0 (Sep 3, 2007)

this forum is back from the dead buy ya that was some really nice work man. you know your stuff. must have a lot of tools too ha ha.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (rldowns0)*

Still waiting on my SPX Pros. Damn Alpine. They say they're available in December


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*BUMP for sick system*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Up to the top..... ( we need an update














)


----------



## jettafant (Jun 27, 2007)

that system looks really sweet i'm doing an almost identical system in my corrado i'll eventually have pics posted but good job with everything man


----------



## Special_ed_ted (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (jettafant)*

Wow! great job, now go get one of these..







and relax a little.


----------



## ragu9000 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Special_ed_ted)*

wow this is hot stuff man. this would be nice to see in person. good jobz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (ragu9000)*

Back from the dead. Round 2. The SPX PROS finally came in. The list of stuff to be done:
Dynamat front doors
install SPX PROS
tweeter pods
install iDA-X100 head unit (X-001 donated to the 16V Caddy)
I'm over the gloss black:
paint dash SEM flat trim black
wrap sub box with leather
install NVE-N851A 2nd gen Alpine DVD nav, it's old school but it works and was free
kicks for SPX-MB17 (6 1/2" midbass for a 3-way)
mod trim panel for the PRO X-overs 
the SPX's will go into my Caddy, my next project
finish trunk carpet area, because it looks like a$$


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

Side note:
Here's what else has been done recently. I had the bumper ripples fixed, shaved bumper lenses, filled in hood notch, bumper notch, new Helix projectors, Bonrath 2 bar, painted the intake and CAI.










































_Modified by crnacnac at 2:59 PM 4-12-2008_


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

The X-overs need to be swapped out from the old SPX's to the new SPX PRO's. I was able to reuse the suede on the panel with some careful modding.
Also started on the kicks.
Props to Pat for the R&D and posting of his kicks. It really helped me out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










































_Modified by crnacnac at 2:16 PM 4-15-2008_


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (crnacnac)*









Sick just sick.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FUZE (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow- just found this one. Subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Keep up the good work, but if your like the rest of us you'll keep changing it up again and again.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

Where did you relocate your hood release too..??


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

Simply awesome!! what are you going to finish the kick panels with.??


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_ Simply awesome!! what are you going to finish the kick panels with.??

The kicks will be finished with SEM texture coat then SEM trim black for an OEM finish. It will also make it easier for touch ups. I do expect these to get kicked and scratched.


_Modified by crnacnac at 7:54 PM 4-20-2008_


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (crnacnac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crnacnac* »_
The kicks will be finished with SEM texture coat then SEM trim black for an OEM finish. It will also make it easier for touch ups. I do expect thee to get kicked and scratched.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









What about the hood release.??? Did you have to move it or alter it in any way


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








What about the hood release.??? Did you have to move it or alter it in any way
















Yes it will be modded to work. I have not spent any time on that yet. Deal with it later. I just want some sound again. I'm die'n here with no tunes.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## mikcuz (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

Im Loving this!


----------



## rflxslvrjetta (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

I just read all 5 pages! Amazing install! I can't wait to see how it all turns out. Now that you have the sub enclosure wrapped in leather, there aren't any holes for the 2 amp holers on either side of the sub. Where are they going now? I can't wait for an update!


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (rflxslvrjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rflxslvrjetta* »_I just read all 5 pages! Amazing install! I can't wait to see how it all turns out. Now that you have the sub enclosure wrapped in leather, there aren't any holes for the 2 amp holers on either side of the sub. Where are they going now? I can't wait for an update!

The amps will be in the same location. I haven't cut the holes yet for the amp racks or T-nuts for the sub.


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

How does that type X sound sealed??? i would have ported it imho... but to each his own sound pref. Nice work..


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

It sounds good to me. A ported box would not have worked with how I wanted the trunk to look.


----------



## HolyRoller (Feb 25, 2008)

thats some majorly tasty work! Well done.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (HolyRoller)*


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (jettafant)*

I am envious. 
Nice work!


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (crnacnac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crnacnac* »_

















HAWT!!







very nice..... Feel like doing some work around winter time this year


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
HAWT!!







very nice..... Feel like doing some work around winter time this year























Thank you. Always up for some extra work.


----------



## vwtoby (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

lovin the install..how do you like the pros?
you running the extra mids off the passives too? bi-amped?
also loving the notched dead pedal..


----------



## ShawnC757 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

Nice work broham!


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (ShawnC757)*

looking good dude.
Probably should have kept the drivers more off axis however, probably would have allowed them to tuck farther back into the kick area to flow a little better with the interior, help attenuate the near-side kick response, and provide slightly better loading and late reflection control (opposite side windows)


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_looking good dude.
Probably should have kept the drivers more off axis however, probably would have allowed them to tuck farther back into the kick area to flow a little better with the interior, help attenuate the near-side kick response, and provide slightly better loading and late reflection control (opposite side windows)

Thanks Pat.
That's beyond me. Give me a welder and some glass and I'm good.
Come out to LA and dial my shiat in


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

my girl is going to LA for work in a couple of weeks... maybe I'll tag along


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_my girl is going to LA for work in a couple of weeks... maybe I'll tag along









Where exactly in "LA"?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

goooooooooood question

how's the public transportation systems down there? Can I surf to where you are? heh


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_
how's the public transportation systems down there?

Not bad if you have StUn`r` GuN















..... Down town LA kind of blows after a certain time at night


----------



## wht95GTI (May 2, 2004)

i dont even know you i you made me hate you lol!!!!!!!! good work man


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_goooooooooood question

how's the public transportation systems down there? Can I surf to where you are? heh

You can surf to my mom's house on Lido Island in Newport


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

sick sick install man. well done.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (dubass)*

awsome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MaasMoney (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

Wow that looks so good!
I wish I wouldn't have read this though,
it just makes me realized how broke and inexperience I am....


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

awesome thread top notch. I am wonder what did u do to mold the v1 in the dash. if u dont mind.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (chromedomewookie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chromedomewookie* »_awesome thread top notch. I am wonder what did u do to mold the v1 in the dash. if u dont mind. 

I started by getting 2 "dummy" or blank plugs and installing them into the vent trim, zap a gapped them together, popped them out, took apart the V1 hidden remote display, cut out the 2 blanks until the hidden display fit into what was left over of the blanks. Then I used Marglass to blend the V1 display into the blanks, spot putty, poly primer, sanded to 600g wet then finished it off with SEM Flat Trim Black.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

Here's some pics taken with a real camera courtesy of KenK at DIY Mobile









































_Modified by crnacnac at 2:45 PM 2-7-2009_


_Modified by crnacnac at 2:47 PM 2-7-2009_


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (crnacnac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crnacnac* »_









Love the way your trunk turned out!! looks much better than it was before!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .. also the panel around the radio looks much better without the gloss too...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

This is the most ridiculous install I have ever seen. So much work went into it I can't even imagine.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*

Thank you. I'm currently at 300+hours but who's counting


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

Holy Batcrap, Robin, you're good! Did the car have ASR, I don't see the switch.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (Old Dude GTI)*

For the dash vent switches to fit with my setup I moved the Emergency flasher and defrost into the glovebox. The Emergency Flasher you see in the dash vent housing is really the ASR switch with an emergency flasher cover.


----------



## sadupops (May 1, 2008)

Please does anyone have the 2007 jetta factory car stereo. with AUX/SAT/6CD changer/am and FM. i am willing to buy for my 2005 jetta


----------



## unsung (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice work! Are all of the missing pictures in the beginning available anywhere else? I admit I skipped to the end to find some pics so I apologize if it was mentioned.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (vinlukin)*

.
_Quote, originally posted by *vinlukin* »_Nice work! Are all of the missing pictures in the beginning available anywhere else? I admit I skipped to the end to find some pics so I apologize if it was mentioned.

I don't know what happened. I will have to go back and fix the pics when I have a chance.


----------



## rxi_rola (Jan 17, 2005)

Very nice install even if i did give you the thumbs up in DIYMobile too.
What Axis are you running the 17MB?
are they point to any where specific or what?


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (rxi_rola)*

beautiful install!


----------



## JakiChan (Dec 13, 2002)

Very interesting...I wouldn't have thought there'd be enough room for 3 DIN units there.








Two questions:
1. Is that the factory armrest thing?
2. Where'd you put the ESP and defroster controls?


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

1. I got the armrest from a Jetta. The leather cover is made from an R front seat upper cover.
2.For the dash vent switches to fit with my setup I moved the Emergency flasher and defrost into the glovebox. The Emergency Flasher you see in the dash vent housing is really the ESP switch with an emergency flasher cover.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

Little system update. I installed the Imprint H100 processor and had it setup at ALPINE, moved the SPX PRO mids to the kicks and the SPX midbass to the doors, disconnected the rear speakers and bridged the 4.100 to the midbass drivers.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

Just finished a little mod to the center console by adding an Audi TT shifter ring. I posted the build up in the R section:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4267656


----------



## Habafrog (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

So amazing!!!!! Such a clean install, you really worked some magic on that interior! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

nice install. I just picked up a pdx 1.1000, man and is that an awesome amp. Im thinking of getting the pdx.4.100 too. What are your door speakers rated too?


----------



## vwtoby (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

love this...
take it your doors mids are mid frequency's drivers? what they crossed at? more MidBass in the kicks?
how are you liking the 3 way? are you other pics anywhere?


_Modified by vwtoby at 12:28 PM 1-13-2010_


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Bump from the dead.. but this is a killer thread.


----------

